# Upper Manistee river



## FISHON_JOHN (Jan 26, 2009)

My dad and I will be fishing the area around CCC bridge in a couple of weeks. Can anyone tell me if you can get a drift boat in and out of the river ok and float sections from M72 down to three mile bend? I've been through some of these spots in a canoe and there were some tight spots. The boat I will be using is 14'6" Hyde. Any information will be appreciated so I can decide if I take the drift boat or the canoe.
Fish On!


----------



## crazydrake (Mar 7, 2002)

I have seen guides using drift boats during Hex season near CCC and below. My opinion, they look too big to be on such small waters, better suited for tail waters.....An Ausable type drift boat or canoe would be a better fit.


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

drift boats typically put as far upstream as Hole-in-the-fence and Hole-in-the-wall (both are a bit below 72). I've heard that people put in at M72 when the water is up but it does seem a bit tight for a drift boat. By the time you get to CCC it is fine for drift boats. Expect a ton of other traffic (boats, canoes, wade fisherman) to be there with you.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Your Driftboat will be fine from 72 all the way down below CCC bridge. There are a few spots below hole in the wall with downed timber but the local guides usually keep it floatable. My friend has the same size Hyde as you we've never had any issues floating that river in that whole stretch. Even in the dark.


----------



## FISHON_JOHN (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply guys, I'll be taking my dad with me, he will like the drift boat much better then the canoe. I will likely be below CCC bridge most of the time so it should work out good.


----------



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

We saw 4 drift boats go past Three Mile Bend on Wednesday and Thursday. Their trailers were located in the Sharon area.

Stinger


----------

